# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Re: Compensaton Fund Employer Contribution Calculation

## 1Pat

Hi

Can anyone advise regarding the proper calculation for tariff code 24101 to verify billing from RMA.
Also how to go about getting a tariff reduction due to a high-no-Incident-record?

Thanks

----------

